# Kubota M6800 won't start



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Pulled the Kubota up next to the toolbox to service. I changed the oil and filter. Went to start to check for leaks and the tractor would not start. I ran the tractor a dozen times over the course of the winter with no issues. I added 5 gallons of diesel just to make sure there was plenty of fuel. Maybe I dug myself a deeper hole by changing the fuel filter and element but I did that thinking if I was going to bleed the fuel system might as well replace those parts. I cracked the number one injector to see if I was getting any fuel. No go, nada, nothing. Researching the service manual for clues. Any suggestions?


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

weatherman said:


> Pulled the Kubota up next to the toolbox to service. I changed the oil and filter. Went to start to check for leaks and the tractor would not start. I ran the tractor a dozen times over the course of the winter with no issues. I added 5 gallons of diesel just to make sure there was plenty of fuel. Maybe I dug myself a deeper hole by changing the fuel filter and element but I did that thinking if I was going to bleed the fuel system might as well replace those parts. I cracked the number one injector to see if I was getting any fuel. No go, nada, nothing. Researching the service manual for clues. Any suggestions?


Didn't overtighten a clamp and split a hose?


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

After reviewing the service manual, removed the output hose from the manual pump. Got fuel. And low and behold tractor started. Put hose back on pump, fuel system needs to be bled. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Found problem. Fuel element bowl cock lever not engaged with plastic diverter. Poor design or maybe I didn't know what the heck I was doing. There is a set screw when loosen will allow lever to be turn to open or close position. A spring on the back side of lever will disengage diverter when lever is not compressed with spring causing the lever to leave the slot in the diverter.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update & I'm glad you got engine started. Why are you loosening set screw that holds fuel shutoff valve in water separator housing? On both Kubota's I've owned both valves could be turned without loosening screw.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Loosening set screw was the only way the cock lever would turn. I play with it both ways, even got the drawing out. On my other tractor and equipment they don't have a set screw


----------

